# Fountain pen survey



## monophoto (Feb 15, 2021)

A web site in the UK recently did an international survey of fountain pen users.  The results are reported here. Fountain pen users may find this information interesting. Since the survey was conducted by asking for responses to emails sent to a known list of fountain pen users, it's not truly scientific, but it does offer some interesting insights.

I had been predisposed to believe that China was the the 'hotbed' of modern fountain pen use; this was based on limited andedotal observations about who used fountain pens versus who used ball points (Biros) and roller balls  while traveling for my job prior to retirement.  I was surprised to see that there were so many responses from the US and UK.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Feb 15, 2021)

There could also be a bias from the survey was in English, thus the USA, UK, and Canada way ahead of non-anglophone countries


----------



## wrjones224 (Feb 15, 2021)

This is interesting. I am also suprised as to how many 21-30-year-olds use fountain pens. I'm 23 and don't know any of my friends that use one.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 15, 2021)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## TDahl (Feb 16, 2021)

That was really interesting. Thank you for taking the time and effort to conduct that survey.


----------



## Bryguy (Feb 16, 2021)

Fascinating survey. thanks for posting. (Collector for over 50 years, too many to count, plenty of vintage, only use a couple of them regularly,love my 1.1 stub nib. Enjoy visiting pen stores.


----------



## 444 (Feb 16, 2021)

Very interesting and insightful! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## jalbert (Feb 16, 2021)

Take it with a grain of salt as far as research  from a marketing perspective goes. Unfortunately the survey does not address handmade pens, specifically kit versus non kit (custom, kitless, bespoke, componentless....whatever you want to call them) pens. From being involved with the fountain pen community for the past 6 years or so, I can tell you there is an extremely strong preference for non-kit pens.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 16, 2021)

jalbert said:


> Take it with a grain of salt as far as research  from a marketing perspective goes. Unfortunately the survey does not address handmade pens, specifically kit versus non kit (custom, kitless, bespoke, componentless....whatever you want to call them) pens. From being involved with the fountain pen community for the past 6 years or so, I can tell you there is an extremely strong preference for non-kit pens.


John, your experience and observations are great. My question to you is" what do you mean by "non-kit pens" in your context? - Specifically Componentless except for nib, feed and bladder? 

In my reading of sales from you guys that make these kind of FP, there is a market, and it is to those with spare cash such as lawyer, bankers, business CEO executives, etc. But these guys seem know quality, so no pulling the wool over their eyes.


----------



## jalbert (Feb 16, 2021)

leehljp said:


> John, your experience and observations are great. My question to you is" what do you mean by "non-kit pens" in your context? - Specifically Componentless except for nib, feed and bladder?
> 
> In my reading of sales from you guys that make these kind of FP, there is a market, and it is to those with spare cash such as lawyer, bankers, business CEO executives, etc. But these guys seem know quality, so no pulling the wool over their eyes.


Yes, pretty much no components except nib/associated parts and whatever filling mechanism. This is not me being a “snob “ or elitist either, but rather a fact stemming from my involvement with avid users. @leehljp you would actually be surprised as to who spends the money on fountain pens. In my own group of friends, there are software engineers, marketing people, sales people, lawyers, cyber security experts...even a couple ministers. I don’t believe I have ever sold a pen to a CEO of a company, and mine run anywhere from $275 and up. It’s a lot fewer of the traditional “power” career people, and more your average person who has a love for writing and nice writing utensils, as well as craftsmanship involved in producing them


----------



## leehljp (Feb 16, 2021)

John, I am not trying to put anything on you but a suggestion because of your talent - have you ever looked into "urushi" finishes? Finely done urushi adds $300 to $500 to $1000+ when done correctly. Few people outside of East Asia have the talent to bring out the best of urushi, but when done, the prices that urushi can command soars. We have two or three on this forum with the talent to use urushi. You have the skills, also. Urushi can work on ball point and roller balls but it cannot bring the prices of well done custom fountain pens, so is not worth it on BP & RB for the time and skill needed as a ROI, IMO. Custom made fountain pens + urushi equal high ROI, but a pen/FP takes close to a month to make, but several can be made simultaneously while the urushi cures on each.


----------



## jalbert (Feb 16, 2021)

leehljp said:


> John, I am not trying to put anything on you but a suggestion because of your talent - have you ever looked into "urushi" finishes? Finely done urushi adds $300 to $500 to $1000+ when done correctly. Few people outside of East Asia have the talent to bring out the best of urushi, but when done, the prices that urushi can command soars. We have two or three on this forum with the talent to use urushi. You have the skills, also. Urushi can work on ball point and roller balls but it cannot bring the prices of well done custom fountain pens, so is not worth it on BP & RB for the time and skill needed as a ROI, IMO. Custom made fountain pens + urushi equal high ROI, but a pen/FP takes close to a month to make, but several can be made simultaneously while the urushi cures on each.


I am well aware of the popularity of urushi within the community, and the premium it brings as far as prices go. In my particular group, the artists of choice is a really popular urushi artist that goes by Bokumundoh, who people send pens to apply urushi and raden finishes to. She applies urushi to a variety of pens, whether they be handmade or mass produced. Personally, I’ve never been interested in urushi, and doubt I would ever mess with it.  I’m more interested in the engineering aspect of designing pens, as opposed to surface artistry.


----------



## magpens (Feb 16, 2021)

VERY interesting discussion !!!!  ...... from several points of view.

Thanks to all participants !!!!


----------



## wrjones224 (Feb 16, 2021)

I want to add to the conversation in the fact that I have sold many “kit” fountain pens to people who consider themselves avid users. I have a guy with over 90 fountain pens and he loves the style and feel of the some of the kits. Granted these are kits that are guaranteed to have a higher quality nib than the $7-$10 kits.

There is definitely a market for both. In my experience people just want unique pens that tell a story but also write well. There will always be “snobs” who prefer a certain pen style over another. But don’t discount the kit pens as I have sold many.


----------

